# Please post Starwood ROFR transactions here (ONLY)



## DeniseM

**This thread is searchable - 
-click on the SEARCH THIS THREAD link at the top of the thread (not at the top of the page) 
-put in the resort name
-click GO*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.  Put the full name of the resort in the Title, so the thread can easily be searched.  (Or the full name of the resort AND the acronym, both.) - See Robert's examples below for a model.

2.  In the message - please include all the details including exact description of the unit, and price.

3.  The purpose of this sticky is to collect factual Info. about Starwood deeds that have actually been ROFR'd - not  discussions about ROFR.  Please post discussions in another thread.


----------



## vacationtime1

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - WKORVN*

4/12/2011 - Starwood ROFR'd my purchase of an eoy OF 2bedroom unit.

The price was $8,097.


----------



## vacationtime1

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - WKORV*

6/20/2011 -  Starwood ROFR'd my sale of an annual two bedroom ocean view unit.

The sale price was $18,100.


----------



## optimist

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - WKORV*

7/26/2013 - Starwood ROFR'd my  purchase of an EOY  two bedroom ocean view unit.

The  price was $6,000 (Duh)


----------



## dioxide45

*Starwood ROFR Database*

I built upon the Marriott ROFR database and have created a database to track Starwood ROFR/resale activity.

I know that there are only a few resorts with a ROFR provision, but feel free to add your information to the database. If the resort doesn't have ROFR, you can use the N/A option.

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofrstarwood.html


----------



## DeniseM

Thank you!  What a nice thing to do!


----------



## PJS

Is this link dead - it will not work for me.


----------



## DeniseM

PJS said:


> Is this link dead - it will not work for me.



There is no link - it's just a thread, and no one has really responded - it only has 8 posts.


----------



## dioxide45

DeniseM said:


> There is no link - it's just a thread, and no one has really responded - it only has 8 posts.



I think they are referring to the database at the link in post #5. And yes, it is dead. Haven't found a good solution to get it working yet.


----------



## DeniseM

dioxide45 said:


> I think they are referring to the database at the link in post #5. And yes, it is dead. Haven't found a good solution to get it working yet.



Sorry - I missed that.


----------



## PJS

OK, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DeniseM

PJS - in the other thread, I posted a list of reputable timeshare brokers that are Tuggers - that would be a good place for you to start your research, because what you are looking for is not going to be easy to find.


----------



## glewis1123

*WKOVN Rofr*

Has anyone heard what the current buyback has been for a 2 bedroom ocean view unit at Westin Kaanapali North???

Thank you


----------



## LisaRex

Syed came in a month or so ago and said that they were routinely exercising ROFR now and at higher rates, driving the resale prices up.  He didn't give figures but I'd speculate that that would put OF on the north side in the high 20's/low 30's (south $5-10k higher?) with $10k less for each step down in view (OV and IV). 

Speculation is that they are building inventory for their new points program.


----------



## glewis1123

Thank you

we have an offer in on a 2BR OV Annual at WKORV North at $22.5 and it just went to Starwood today - so I guess we'll hear back in 2 weeks time.  Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## hypnotiq

Keep us posted.


----------



## RichardL

I would second that.


----------



## glewis1123

will do - as soon as I hear back - keep your fingers crossed

wish there was a list somewhere with a history of buybacks with a description of the type of unit


----------



## DeniseM

glewis1123 said:


> will do - as soon as I hear back - keep your fingers crossed
> 
> wish there was a list somewhere with a history of buybacks with a description of the type of unit



There has been a list at the top of the forum since 2013 (3rd sticky) - but very few people have contributed any data.


----------



## Ahsndpro

We bought our 2Br EOY OF for 12k and it made it through ROFR.


----------



## glewis1123

Hi everyone - here is the update:

Starwood exercised their ROFR.

Our offer was $22,500 for an annual 2BR ocean view unit at WKORV North.

UGH

So we are now contemplating putting an offer in on another ov unit at $24500


----------



## glewis1123

Updated:

I decided to call Starwood directly to get some information as if I planned on buying directly from them.  

Currently the only way you can buy directly from Starwood for the WKORVN is if you are actually on property, and they actually have deed in their hands - so to speak - because they are currently sold out.  If you were on property and they did have a unit to sell the starting price is $67,900.00 and up depending on the view. He (Harvey of Starwood) also stated that the new units currently under construction are due to start selling in the 4th quarter of this year (2015).


----------



## PamMo

Sorry to hear that you lost out on your unit. I feel your pain. I've been through it a couple of times for oceanfront units at WKROVN, and it is so disappointing! Good luck with your next purchase.


----------



## capjak

glewis1123 said:


> Hi everyone - here is the update:
> 
> Starwood exercised their ROFR.
> 
> Our offer was $22,500 for an annual 2BR ocean view unit at WKORV North.
> 
> UGH
> 
> So we are now contemplating putting an offer in on another ov unit at $24500



I would not increase your price, 22,500 is a more than fair price for oceanview.  If I were you I would put same offer in on an Oceanfront instead, seems that ROFR is not logical.  I got my oceanfront early this year January 2015 for $19,500.

Good luck...try Syed...


----------



## WI GAL

This is not for the North property but if anyone would like info we just purchased a WKORV (South) Annual 2BR Premium Oceanview  thru Syed which passed ROFR at $27,500, which had $1,000 in closing costs and $2,500 paid upfront for credit towards 2016 maintenance fees built into the price.  Previous offer of $25,000  for same unit type with just $1,000 closing costs built into price did not pass ROFR.  

Our prior identical unit purchased in 2012 passed ROFR at 19,200 so the buyback price seems to have increased at least temporarily.


----------



## glewis1123

Starwood exercised the ROFR and bought back the 2br ocean view annual at Wkorv North for $24500.00


----------



## glewis1123

Well I guess the old saying of "3's a charm" has some truth to it 

We put an offer in on an even year 2br Ocean View unit at WKORN for $14,500.00 and Starwood passed - yeah!!!! finally


----------



## PamMo

Congratulations on your purchase going through! I hope you have many wonderful vacations in your new timeshare. We love our vacations in Maui. Next year our son-in-in-law is very excited about hosting ALL of his family in our  WKORVN units for their first trip to Maui (from D.C., Paris, Vietnam, and Washington State!) We are so happy to see them get together for their dream vacation with all three generations! THAT is totally priceless to me!


----------



## Lingber

PamMo said:


> Congratulations on your purchase going through! I hope you have many wonderful vacations in your new timeshare. We love our vacations in Maui. Next year our son-in-in-law is very excited about hosting ALL of his family in our  WKORVN units for their first trip to Maui (from D.C., Paris, Vietnam, and Washington State!) We are so happy to see them get together for their dream vacation with all three generations! THAT is totally priceless to me!



I wish their was a like button so I could like this post! What a nice thing to do


----------



## lizap

So it seems Starwood is NOT exercising ROFR on all purchases (for FLEX)..




PamMo said:


> Congratulations on your purchase going through! I hope you have many wonderful vacations in your new timeshare. We love our vacations in Maui. Next year our son-in-in-law is very excited about hosting ALL of his family in our  WKORVN units for their first trip to Maui (from D.C., Paris, Vietnam, and Washington State!) We are so happy to see them get together for their dream vacation with all three generations! THAT is totally priceless to me!


----------



## LisaRex

lizap said:


> So it seems Starwood is NOT exercising ROFR on all purchases (for FLEX)..



No matter why they are building up inventory, they'd be stupid to exercise ROFR at any price, when they can cherry pick cheaper contracts.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Spoke with someone today at WPORV that as a buyer of WKORV OFD resale - had 2 ROFRs for around $43K, and one finally passed at $46K... 
Interesting.


----------



## capjak

DavidnRobin said:


> Spoke with someone today at WPORV that as a buyer of WKORV OFD resale - had 2 ROFRs for around $43K, and one finally passed at $46K...
> Interesting.



Interesting that ROFR prices have gone up quite a bit in the last year.


----------



## DTD1990

lizap said:


> So it seems Starwood is NOT exercising ROFR on all purchases (for FLEX)..


This illustrates why the FLEX program is suspect. 

SVO/Vistana could own one WPORV unit and still market to potential FLEX customers that Hawaii is part of the network.  No one knows how many weeks/units/locations and in what season contracts are in the FLEX since many of the weeks in those properties also have been sold under the previous system.  Unless they disclose what is actually in the FLEX inventory, the 12-month reservation period could be meaningless.  I don't know how you can fairly combine the previous weekly unit contract model with a pure points program overlay for the same properties.


----------



## Ken555

DTD1990 said:


> This illustrates why the FLEX program is suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> SVO/Vistana could own one WPORV unit and still market to potential FLEX customers that Hawaii is part of the network.  No one knows how many weeks/units/locations and in what season contracts are in the FLEX since many of the weeks in those properties also have been sold under the previous system.  Unless they disclose what is actually in the FLEX inventory, the 12-month reservation period could be meaningless.  I don't know how you can fairly combine the previous weekly unit contract model with a pure points program overlay for the same properties.




Yes, I think this is a valid concern. This has happened with other networks as well, as the available inventory is not transparent and almost always booked. That said, I would think SVN wouldn't launch a new location via FLEX unless they had sufficient availability to meet most of the demand, especially during the first few years of the new program.

I think we all knew SVN had to do something in order to continue the money train for their sales dept and without significant new construction or acquisitions, this would be difficult without another artificial access distinction such as FLEX. While I'm still somewhat pleased with my ability to reserve units via SVN I am more reluctant now to buy another mandatory unit than I was a few years ago...instead of additional units, I've decided to test cruising as an alternative which has the added advantage of no long term commitment.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DavidnRobin

my intent before - many posts ago - is that they cannot sell more than they own.
In regards to my own bias - when it comes to WKORV OFD (or OFC) is they cannot give 12 month access to those that do not own (regardless of the Flex).  They cannot all of a sudden say that they will offer me OF WKORVN or Nanea as an alternative of me getting shut-out of what I own.

Yes, if OF WKORV is SVN available or Owned by SVO - then they can do want they want - but they cannot offer more than they have - meaning force an OF WKORV Owner to take an alternative regardless if a Flex Owner has the SOs to reserve.  That would be a tough lawsuit to win on their part without a major revamp to the WKORV CCRs.

I restate this because some speculation is missing this key point.


----------



## DeniseM

David - If Starwood buys up inventory and puts it in the Flexoption program, they can do anything they want with it.

This is not a new scenario - With both Marriott and Wyndham, they have "points" inventory, and "deeded" inventory at the same resorts, and they are two different pools of inventory that do not cross over.

Deeded owners can reserve deeded inventory - points owners can reserve points inventory.

As a deeded owner at WKORV, your owned week would stay in the deeded owners pool, and you would not have access to the Flexoption pool.

People who buy "Hawaii Flexoptions," will be able to reserve Flexoption inventory, but they won't have access to deeded weeks.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I am not arguing about what the Flex program offers - but what it does not offer. guess I am not being clear, but seems basic...
Time will tell...
As we will will likely still be on TUG a couple years from now - you can tell me that you told me so.  But, please keep in mind what I specifically referencing - Flex Ownership will not trump my deeded ownership, nor will they be allowed to offer more than they own.

Example - people own enough Flex SOs to reserve OFD at 12 months (whether or not it is a HI Flex program) - they effectively prevent me from using my deeded VOI using the 'based on availability' argument ?  I think not, plus they will have to alter the CCRs for priority usage.

btw - the SVO purchase price for OFD WKORV is $124K.  So, that is likely starting point for OF Nanea.


----------



## DeniseM

David - 

You are being very clear, but I don't understand where you are going with this, because _no one has stated that Flexoption owners will be able to reserve *deeded* weeks at 12 mos._

Based on what they are doing with the Florida Flexoption program, I think it's pretty clear that there will be two separate pools of inventory.


----------



## okwiater

There are 2 separate pools of inventory. Flex Option owners (at resorts with both Flex and deeded ownerships) can only reserve from the Flex pool. Therefore, it is possible for Flex owners to be "blocked" from reserving something even though that inventory type is still available.


----------



## DeniseM

okwiater said:


> There are 2 separate pools of inventory. Flex Option owners (at resorts with both Flex and deeded ownerships) can only reserve from the Flex pool. Therefore, it is possible for Flex owners to be "blocked" from reserving something even though that inventory type is still available.



Yes, just like deeded owners will be "blocked" from reserving Flexoption inventory - same deal. 

You aren't really blocked - you just have 2 different pools of inventory.

"Blocked" implies that you can see the inventory, but you aren't allowed to reserve it.  I'm assuming that Flexoption owners only *see* Flexoption inventory, at www.mystarcentral.com?  They don't see "blocked" deeded inventory?

Just like, as an Ocean View owner, if I search, I can't see Ocean Front inventory?


----------



## tborr123

How would us individual owners know if Starwood is keeping the inventory separate? If the system says there are no units available when we try to reserve 365 days in advance for our view category, won't it natural to be suspicious?


----------



## DeniseM

tborr123 said:


> How would us individual owners know if Starwood is keeping the inventory separate? If the system says there are no units available when we try to reserve 365 days in advance for our view category, won't it natural to be suspicious?



How do you know they keep inventory separate _now_?  

How do you know that they aren't renting owners' inventory and pocketing the funds?

How do you know that they aren't renting deposits that should go to II or RCI?

We don't!  

*BTW:  There are already dates that book solid 365 days out, even without Flexoptions.


----------



## Ken555

tborr123 said:


> How would us individual owners know if Starwood is keeping the inventory separate? If the system says there are no units available when we try to reserve 365 days in advance for our view category, won't it natural to be suspicious?




The word you're looking for is transparency. And there is none. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Scott&Laura

Hello


I have been following thread. I believe Denise has arms wrapped around issue very well.


If I understand correctly   Deeded owners rights still exists as usual.

Starwood started flex program after they decided to stop selling deeded property and only sell access to property.


Am I correct in understanding Flex is a way to give non-deeded buyers access to SVN advantages.  It seems as if Starwood is taking surplus inventory available and allowing Flex--not deeded property owners access to inventory they own---Not that deeded people own. I.e they own --do as they see fit


Scott


----------



## lizap

So, at  WKORV, WKORVN, and WPORV, there are two pools of inventory.  Starwood is exercising ROFR more and more at these resorts.  If this inventory goes into FLEX, then it reduces the pool of inventory available to deeded owners (those who own at the resorts) and other mandatory owners who use SOs to visit there.  Is this correct?


----------



## Scott&Laura

Aren't these properties mandatory SVN  So they are obligated to go to SVN

It seems to me FLEX is designed by Starwood to utilize unused inventory---akin to Airline standby to insure full occupancy which reduces costs to Starwood and us as owners


Scott


----------



## lizap

I think the real question is if Starwood buys inventory at WKORV, WKORVN, and WPORV (via ROFR), can it place these units in FLEX?  Maybe one of Starwood gurus can chime in. 




Scott&Laura said:


> Aren't these properties mandatory SVN  So they are obligated to go to SVN
> 
> It seems to me FLEX is designed by Starwood to utilize unused inventory---akin to Airline standby to insure full occupancy which reduces costs to Starwood and us as owners
> 
> 
> Scott


----------



## okwiater

lizap said:


> I think the real question is if Starwood buys inventory at WKORV, WKORVN, and WPORV (via ROFR), can it place these units in FLEX?  Maybe one of Starwood gurus can chime in.



Yes of course. If Starwood acquires weeks they can do whatever they want with them, including designating them for a new Flex ownership program.


----------



## SMHarman

Which then puts points in the trust that cannot be used at 12 month's for home resort priority and that are owned by starwood. 

I agree this is something they can do but the mechanics to then sell them and allow people to book them with priority are not yer created. 

If Starwood books the time in a priority window it may as well not be in there. 

This is why I see the current multiple flex at CV and NN as different from Marriott. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

I'm trying to write my dissertation, so I have limited brain capacity, but like David, I don't see how this will impact deeded owners at all.

To used more simplified (and made up) numbers:

If you own a week at WKORV, than you are guaranteed a week each year. Might not be the week you want, but you are guaranteed a week 12-8 months out.

Let's look at a popular week, say July 1st. Let's say there are 1000 units available for July 1st check in and 50,000 owners. Only 1000 of those owners will get the July 1st week, or in other words, everyone has an equal 2% chance of booking a unit. If starwood buys half of the weeks for the trust, then there are only 500 units available for deed owners, but then there are also only 25,000 deed owners competing for that week. Still gives everyone an equal 2% chance. 

However, for those of us (like myself) that own elsewhere and want to use SO's, our chance would be cut in half. I really only see the Flex program being a detriment to those of us that rely on SOs to go to WKORV, but I knew I was taking a chance when I bought at SVV. I also like to travel during slower times, so that works in my favor.


----------



## LobsterHunter

So much for the "post Starwood ROFR transactions here".  This thread should be retitled as "another discussion on what Starwood may or may not do buying units for the new flex/trust program"..lol


----------



## lizap

I agree: the real losers in this will be the voluntary owners who use Starwood preference in II and to a lesser extent other mandatory owners..




ThreeLittleBirds said:


> I'm trying to write my dissertation, so I have limited brain capacity, but like David, I don't see how this will impact deeded owners at all.
> 
> To used more simplified (and made up) numbers:
> 
> If you own a week at WKORV, than you are guaranteed a week each year. Might not be the week you want, but you are guaranteed a week 12-8 months out.
> 
> Let's look at a popular week, say July 1st. Let's say there are 1000 units available for July 1st check in and 50,000 owners. Only 1000 of those owners will get the July 1st week, or in other words, everyone has an equal 2% chance of booking a unit. If starwood buys half of the weeks for the trust, then there are only 500 units available for deed owners, but then there are also only 25,000 deed owners competing for that week. Still gives everyone an equal 2% chance.
> 
> However, for those of us (like myself) that own elsewhere and want to use SO's, our chance would be cut in half. I really only see the Flex program being a detriment to those of us that rely on SOs to go to WKORV, but I knew I was taking a chance when I bought at SVV. I also like to travel during slower times, so that works in my favor.


----------



## tborr123

*Bumping this thread*

Bumping this thread to see if anyone has an update on what amount would pass ROFR for a middle OF non event week villa at WKORV.


----------



## vacationtime1

We know that WKORV-OV units get ROFR'd in the low $20K's and that WKORVN-OF units get ROFR'd in the mid-$20K's.  There is a dearth of data on WKORV-OF units, probably because there are so few of them.

My guess is that Starwood will ROFR WKORV-OF units up to the high $30K's -- only because Starwood cannot allow them to sell cheaply and compete against Nanea.  But Starwood's bean counters would probably not have Starwood pay too much more than that because the resulting "cost of goods sold" (the ROFR price) would be too high compared to the retail price to pay the sales department.

Please post your experience when your deal closes (or not).  I am particularly curious because I also own WKORV-OF center.


----------



## DeniseM

tborr123 said:


> Bumping this thread to see if anyone has an update on what amount would pass ROFR for a middle OF non event week villa at WKORV.



Contact Tugger and TS Broker, Syed - he is located on Maui.


----------



## Mauiwmn

tborr123 said:


> Bumping this thread to see if anyone has an update on what amount would pass ROFR for a middle OF non event week villa at WKORV.



I believe Syed said WKORV-OFC were being ROFR in the low $40k's earlier this year.  Things can change over a few months but my guess is it would take at least $41-$43k to pass ROFR now.


----------



## DavidnRobin

See this post #32
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1796820&postcount=32


----------



## Helios

DavidnRobin said:


> See this post #32
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1796820&postcount=32



I think ROFR will go down once Nanea is sold out.  Do you agree?


----------



## DavidnRobin

moto x said:


> I think ROFR will go down once Nanea is sold out.  Do you agree?



I have zero idea - plus, I plan to use my WKORV OFD for the next 15 years or so - so I will be more concerned about resale value then (if WKORV is still above water - in more ways than one... )

One thing I do know... when Nanea is 'sold out' - resale will be less than buying from SVO


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

WPORV EOYE $4700 - Starwood exercised ROFR


----------



## bryanphunter

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> WPORV EOYE $4700 - Starwood exercised ROFR



How soon does ROFR happen in the closing process?   I won a WKORV that I'm sure won't pass ROFR and I think the company is dragging their feet.


----------



## lawboy2001

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> WPORV EOYE $4700 - Starwood exercised ROFR



I follow "Quality Timeshare Closings" on Facebook, as the operator posts ROFRs and waivers.  In late December she indicated that a WPORV EOY passed at 10k.  Two annual Princevilles were ROFR at 10,499$ and 9500$   Prices have really ramped up in the past year or so.


----------



## maph

bryanphunter said:


> How soon does ROFR happen in the closing process?   I won a WKORV that I'm sure won't pass ROFR and I think the company is dragging their feet.



I submitted a WKORV purchase last fall & they took it right down to the wire before exercising.  Afternoon of the 10th business day.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> WPORV EOYE $4700 - Starwood exercised ROFR



Thanks for the info - gives an idea what WPORV is valued at.
Seems to be increasing.


----------



## Westnick

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North  "WKORVN"*

Just recieved notice from Syed. WKORVN EOYE OF 2 bedroom LO passed rofr. 
$12,000 :whoopie:


----------



## bosca418

Any more recent rofr updates?


----------



## DavidnRobin

bosca418 said:


> Any more recent rofr updates?



Or people who posted before - and never came back with their ROFR decision or amount.


----------



## serendip7

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - WKORV*

3/3/2016 - Starwood/Vistana ROFR'd my purchase of an annual island view 2br

Sale price was $9375


----------



## DavidnRobin

serendip7 said:


> 3/3/2016 - Starwood/Vistana ROFR'd my purchase of an annual island view 2br
> 
> Sale price was $9375



South resort IV Premium?
Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## ACE1

WKORV-N 2 bdrm., OF, EOY, 176,700 Options passed Vistana ROFR at $12,500.  Debbie


----------



## maddog497

We are in the process of purchasing 2 contracts. Sheraton Vistana Village Bella, and Sheraton Vistana Village Keys West. 97,500 and 67,100. 

I questioned Mary from LTT if we should be concerned about ROFR. She responded back:

"There is not a ROFR required for these two resorts/Vistana Villages, so no worries on that issue."

Is this not correct, or am I missing something?  Could Sheraton invoke ROFR?  

After reading the thread I believe this is meant for WKORV, not Bella or Keys. I think I may have answered my own question.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

maddog497 said:


> We are in the process of purchasing 2 contracts. Sheraton Vistana Village Bella, and Sheraton Vistana Village Keys West. 97,500 and 67,100.
> 
> I questioned Mary from LTT if we should be concerned about ROFR. She responded back:
> 
> "There is not a ROFR required for these two resorts/Vistana Villages, so no worries on that issue."
> 
> Is this not correct, or am I missing something?  Could Sheraton invoke ROFR?
> 
> After reading the thread I believe this is meant for WKORV, not Bella or Keys. I think I may have answered my own question.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Read here for ROFR resorts:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/svo-transfer-fee.94094/#post-691410
- Only Princeville, Ka anapali and Mission Hills have ROFR


----------



## maddog497

VacationForever said:


> Read here for ROFR resorts:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/svo-transfer-fee.94094/#post-691410
> - Only Princeville, Ka anapali and Mission Hills have ROFR


Still trying to figure this all out, thank you.

Jim

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Yup, no worries on ROFR at SVV. We have bought two with no mention of it.


----------



## KevSki

We bought a SVV Bella for $1.00 and had no problem, no ROFR


----------



## Pdhillon

Just closed our deal and Vistana did not exercise ROFR!  

WKORV-N - Event Week 51  - Annual usage - 2 bdrm lock off  - island view - $17k .  We were happily shocked!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

That's amazing!  Congrats!  In the years that you don't use it, it will be a very good renter at higher than the usual rate.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> WPORV EOYE $4700 - Starwood exercised ROFR


Wow, that one really surprises me... I would an EOY would get pass ROFR at that price...


----------



## dyi27308

On March 15, 2017, Vistana exercised ROFR on a WPORV, EOYO.  Working with Syed, the offer was $6400.00 which included $5000.00 offer amount and $1400 reimbursement for 2017 maintanence fee,which included 2017 usage.  The seller bought from the developer so it must have been hard for them to see Vistana buying it back for a fraction of the initial cost.


----------



## kobidobi

We are looking to buy a WKORV OFC unit and I just followed up on a listing that was recently sold on Redweek through their service team for $34900.  The agent informed me that Vistana waived ROFR.


----------



## Mike Y

Hi everyone. Just closed on a WKORV 2bd Lock off deluxe corner for $11k. Maininence fees = $3k. Westin waived ROFR 11 days in. I was scared that we'd lose it for that price, but I wonder if they've been aggressive earlier in the year and now not so much, or with the high MF for the deluxe corner, they figured a bird in that hand is best option.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Mike Y said:


> Hi everyone. Just closed on a WKORV 2bd Lock off deluxe corner for $11k. Maininence fees = $3k. Westin waived ROFR 11 days in. I was scared that we'd lose it for that price, but I wonder if they've been aggressive earlier in the year and now not so much, ...



Was this a platinum annual or EOY OF unit?

I have been considering WKORV or WKORV-N but two factors have been causing me to pause:

1) the high maintenance fee - why is Vistana almost $1000 more expensive annually than a 2 BDRM at HGVC in Hilton Honolulu?
2) Uncertainty over what Interval International will do with Vistana.


----------



## Grandma2016

We currently have an offer in for WKORV North OF annual usage week 52.  Into our 2nd week waiting to see if they exercise their ROFR.  I will keep you posted.  Will probably find out the outcome while we are in Maui!!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23

CalGalTraveler said:


> Was this a platinum annual or EOY OF unit?
> 
> I have been considering WKORV or WKORV-N but two factors have been causing me to pause:
> 
> 1) the high maintenance fee - why is Vistana almost $1000 more expensive annually than a 2 BDRM at HGVC in Hilton Honolulu?
> 2) Uncertainty over what Interval International will do with Vistana.


It's Westin, so they can.  And it's a lockoff, and not in a high-rise.  And it's West Maui, a highly desired area.  Plus the property taxes are very high for Maui (thanks to a Mayor and city council that doesn't particularly care to have timeshares on the island).

I just advised my sister to buy Westin, if she wants Westin and oceanfront, and she was aghast at the resale prices.  I told her, "IT'S THE WESTIN."


----------



## Mike Y

CalGalTraveler said:


> Was this a platinum annual or EOY OF unit?
> 
> I have been considering WKORV or WKORV-N but two factors have been causing me to pause:
> 
> 1) the high maintenance fee - why is Vistana almost $1000 more expensive annually than a 2 BDRM at HGVC in Hilton Honolulu?
> 2) Uncertainty over what Interval International will do with Vistana.


Yes- annual, platinum plus- weeks 1-50


----------



## CalGalTraveler

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's Westin, so they can.  And it's a lockoff, and not in a high-rise.  And it's West Maui, a highly desired area.  Plus the property taxes are very high for Maui (thanks to a Mayor and city council that doesn't particularly care to have timeshares on the island).


 
Maui is desirable and expensive but so is Honolulu - There are OV condos in front of the Ala Moana next door to Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) OF/OV units selling for $20 million.  (Albeit different vibes but some people will prefer Maui and others will prefer HNL - so personal preference is a wash.)

The resale costs are roughly equivalent, so it begs the question as to why Westin maintenance is about $1000 more per year...

I am comparing maintenance fees that cover operating costs so I don't think there are significant differences in Lock-off or high-rise. Besides HHV HGVC also has 2 Bdrm lock-offs.  
Are owners paying higher licensing fees for the Westin Brand than the Hilton Brand?   
Are the Westins run less efficiently than HGVC units? 
Are Westin managers taking bigger salaries?
On the other hand,  Hilton has owned HHV since mid 1900s so perhaps property taxes and land costs are grandfathered?

If anyone has access to the WKROV or WKROV-N HOA operating budget, it would be good to compare so we can understand where the $1000 difference comes from.


----------



## Mike Y

Grandma2016 said:


> We currently have an offer in for WKORV North OF annual usage week 52.  Into our 2nd week waiting to see if they exercise their ROFR.  I will keep you posted.  Will probably find out the outcome while we are in Maui!!!!!


Good luck! May I ask you offer price? I tried for an OF, but wife wouldn't let me go much beyond.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Well, we are going to be on Oahu at one of the Hilton resorts next year, and then I can compare apples to apples, but I cannot compare without staying.  We did stay at Hilton Kingsland and Hilton's Kohala Suites.  I thought those units were a few steps down from the Westin units and grounds.  Proximity to the ocean and the beautiful beach by the Westin Ka'anapali resorts makes the Westin a gorgeous property. 

We have stayed at the Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk before, and I didn't particularly like staying downtown.  

Of course, we own at a dump in comparison to the Westin and to the Hilton.  

Hilton is building its resort in Kihei, not West Maui.  I don't know why people do not like Kihei.  I like that area.  

But we love where we own, and our lanai is 35 feet to the ocean, and it's in West Maui.


----------



## vacationtime1

Mike Y said:


> Hi everyone. Just closed on a WKORV 2bd Lock off deluxe corner for $11k. Maininence fees = $3k.





CalGalTraveler said:


> The resale costs are roughly equivalent, so it begs the question as to *why Westin maintenance is about $1000 more per year...*
> If anyone has access to the WKROV or WKROV-N HOA operating budget, it would be good to compare so we can understand where the $1000 difference comes from.



A typical WKORV "premium" two bedroom unit is about 1400 square feet, including lanai; the current MF's are $2,265.

About 20% of the WKORV two bedroom units are "deluxe" units, meaning they are a few hundred square feet larger and come with about $800 higher MF's (MF's at WKORV are in proportion to square footage).

Was this $1000 more amount is based on the atypical deluxe unit?  What are the MF's for a two bedroom unit at the HGVC's on Oahu?


----------



## rickandcindy23

vacationtime1 said:


> A typical WKORV "premium" two bedroom unit is about 1400 square feet, including lanai; the current MF's are $2,265.
> 
> About 20% of the WKORV two bedroom units are "deluxe" units, meaning they are a few hundred square feet larger and come with about $800 higher MF's (MF's at WKORV are in proportion to square footage).
> 
> Was this $1000 more amount is based on the atypical deluxe unit?  What are the MF's for a two bedroom unit at the HGVC's on Oahu?


Is that $2,265 with taxes included?  Property taxes must be crazy for the Westin.  Mine at Hono Koa are $280 per year.


----------



## vacationtime1

rickandcindy23 said:


> Is that $2,265 with taxes included?  Property taxes must be crazy for the Westin.  Mine at Hono Koa are $280 per year.



Yes, taxes are included.

SVM/VSE fee not included:  about $140 for the first Vistana mandatory property, about $50 for the second, additional ones are "free".


----------



## CalGalTraveler

vacationtime1 said:


> A typical WKORV "premium" two bedroom unit is about 1400 square feet, including lanai; the current MF's are $2,265.
> 
> About 20% of the WKORV two bedroom units are "deluxe" units, meaning they are a few hundred square feet larger and come with about $800 higher MF's (MF's at WKORV are in proportion to square footage).
> 
> Was this $1000 more amount is based on the atypical deluxe unit?  What are the MF's for a two bedroom unit at the HGVC's on Oahu?



I was comparing primarily 2 bdrm OV and OF units on the WKORV North property which run at about $2722 per year.  

As requested, here is a comparison to Hilton Hawaiian Village Maint Fees (many thanks to TUG to enable this analysis):

Grand Islander (newly built) 2 BDRM Penthouse (view of Diamond Head) = $1897/year

Lagoon 2 BDRM OV $1582/year
Lagoon 2 Bdrm (2 Story) Penthouse = $1984/year 
Lagoon 3 Bdrm (2 Story) Penthouse = $2387/year

Grand Waikikian  2Bdrm Plus/Premier OV = $1537
Grand Waikikian  2BDRM Penthouse $2997


----------



## DavidnRobin

Mike Y said:


> Yes- annual, platinum plus- weeks 1-50



Is this Deluxe villa an OF, OV, or IV? There are 3 view types (this is of key importance...).

Based on price - I assume that this is not OF.


----------



## Grandma2016

Just arrived in Maui today and got notification vistana did not exercise their FROR.  Syed had told me they had until Monday but email came today.  We picked up WKORV north Oceanfront annual usage week 52 for 30k.  I feel like this was a steal.


----------



## rickandcindy23

That is a bargain!  





> We picked up WKORV north Oceanfront annual usage week 52 for 30k.


----------



## Grandma2016

Mike Y said:


> Good luck! May I ask you offer price? I tried for an OF, but wife wouldn't let me go much beyond.


Just found out yesterday we got it for 30k.  They did not exercise ROFR


----------



## ssreward

Does anyone know if they're currently/have ever exercised ROFR on Flex points? The resale info sheet says it's an option but I've been unable to find info on if it's being used. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlmTravel

Hi,   Vistana just ROFR'd WKORV 1 Bd Premium Ocean View for $5995


----------



## AlmTravel

Inquired about another WKORV 1 Bd Premium Ocean View
Listing was not yet marked as sold.   *
Agent reported Westin exercised the ROFR @ 7k*


----------



## jimwu921

My offer for WKORV 2BR Premium Ocean View EOY at $8k was ROFR'd back in August.


----------



## AlmTravel

Keep bidding.  Vistana may give up eventually


----------



## oneohana

ssreward said:


> Does anyone know if they're currently/have ever exercised ROFR on Flex points? The resale info sheet says it's an option but I've been unable to find info on if it's being used. Thanks in advance!


Just passed ROFR on a 81000 flex options. I think it said it was for $10.


----------



## mauitraveler

Just passed ROFR at $12,800 for KORV 2-BR Oceanview annual!


----------



## tomvc

mauitraveler said:


> Just passed ROFR at $12,800 for KORV 2-BR Oceanview annual!


Awesome deal.  Congrats!


----------



## Jayco29D

Is Westin exercising ROFR on its Princeville property? If so, does anyone have data on the 2 bedroom oceanfront for weeks 1-50 and week 51?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Jayco29D said:


> Is Westin exercising ROFR on its Princeville property? If so, does anyone have data on the 2 bedroom oceanfront for weeks 1-50 and week 51?



Yes - VSE is using ROFR for their HI resorts. Week 51 likely not represented well.
There is no OF designation at WPORV (Princeville) - do you mean WPORV or Maui (WKORV/N)?

WPORV has been reported - I would guesstimate around $6K for wk1-50
(they were sold at ~$48K to ~$56K)

Ask Tugger @Syed (by Private Message/Coversation) for estimate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got’em

Just got through ROFR at WKORV. Ocean view 2bdr every year $18,000. We close next week!


----------



## DeniseM

> Is Westin exercising ROFR on its Princeville property? If so, does anyone have data on the 2 bedroom oceanfront for weeks 1-50 and week 51?



Starwood sold all deeds at "resort view" at Westin Princeville, so to get a guaranteed ocean front view, you would have to find an owner that paid (20%?) to "fix the unit," so that they got the same unit/date every time.  They will be rare and hard to find.


----------



## mauitraveler

Got’em said:


> Just got through ROFR at WKORV. Ocean view 2bdr every year $18,000. We close next week!


Congrats on your purchase!  Enjoy!  CJ


----------



## Jayco29D

DeniseM said:


> Starwood sold all deeds at "resort view" at Westin Princeville, so to get a guaranteed ocean front view, you would have to find an owner that paid (20%?) to "fix the unit," so that they got the same unit/date every time.  They will be rare and hard to find.



Yes that is correct. I found one at Westin Princeville but they exercised ROFR on it. We knew they would so the owner had it priced very low. I felt like we were buying a lottery ticket anyway. I never expected to get it.


----------



## capjak

mauitraveler said:


> Congrats on your purchase!  Enjoy!  CJ


congrats did you use broker to buy it?


----------



## mauitraveler

capjak said:


> congrats did you use broker to buy it?


Yes, Syed Sarmad helped us with our purchase, which went very smoothly!


----------



## Got’em

mauitraveler said:


> Just passed ROFR at $12,800 for KORV 2-BR Oceanview annual!



Great deal brother, wish I would have seen this before we bought for 18


----------



## Jayco29D

Passed ROFR for WKOVR-North EOY Odd Oceanfront 2 BR LO for $12,500 including 2019 MFs. It is a mandatory resort that can trade internally in the Vistana network and comes with 176K StarOptions that can be banked and borrowed. Closed in Fenruary 2018 and my Vistana account was set up 30 days later.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Our WKORVN Oceanfront EOY Odd 2 Bdrm passed ROFR for $12,000 in Jan 2018


----------



## DeniseM

Please note that this thread is a sticky that is specifically for *Right of First Refusal* discussions.   I have moved or deleted a number of posts to keep it on track.


----------



## dyi27308

With the help of Syed, our annual WKORV South, OFD, pasted ROFR today at 28K


----------



## TravelTime

Passed annual WKOVR South Oceanfront middle for $27.5K


----------



## taterhed

Wow OFC for under 28?  That's great!


----------



## Grandma2016

Passed in Jan. 2018 30k week 52 ocean front at north week 52.  Currently in week 2 of ROFR for week 52 oceanview week 52 at south for 30k.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## taterhed

Need a guestimate:  Thanks in advance for your help

WKORV OFD  :   What will it take to pass ROFR?   

(Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas Ocean Front Deluxe 2 bedroom annual)


----------



## mauitraveler

taterhed said:


> Need a guestimate:  Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> WKORV OFD  :   What will it take to pass ROFR?
> 
> (Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas Ocean Front Deluxe 2 bedroom annual)


I see that Syed has two listings for OFD at $30K.  If I were interested, I would offer $28K. Then if it didn't pass ROFR, I would try again with a higher offer?   However, as you mentioned before, Syed would be able to give you a good idea of what would probably pass ROFR.  I think that other owners of OFDs can you a good guesstimate also.  CJ


----------



## vacationtime1

taterhed said:


> Need a guestimate:  Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> WKORV OFD  :   What will it take to pass ROFR?
> 
> (Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas Ocean Front Deluxe 2 bedroom annual)



Prices have dropped by about $5-7K on both OFD and OFC units over the past year, suggesting that ROFR is not being exercised, or at least not being exercised consistently.

I think mauitraveler's numbers are about right, but Syed is definitely the go-to guy.

(Why anyone would buy Nanea from the developer rather than these units at these prices completely baffles me)


----------



## JIMinNC

vacationtime1 said:


> (Why anyone would buy Nanea from the developer rather than these units at these prices completely baffles me)



Because most people don't know about the resale market or don't trust it's legit because the prices are so much cheaper than what they are sold by the developers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@JIMinNC good point because resale prices sound too good to be true. 

Their loss is Tugger's gain!


----------



## TravelTime

If people did not buy directly from the developers, there would be no resale market. However, sometimes it makes sense to buy from the developer (i.e. MVC hybrid packages that convert to DC points, Disney points when the delta is not very different) so I won’t completely knock it.


----------



## taterhed

We considered the MVC Hybrid; ran the numbers over and over.

In the end, it was the MF's that killed the deal.
Thanks for all the inputs so far.........


----------



## DavidnRobin

Knowing this is an VSE ROFR thread... I would guesstimate the OFD ROFR is $28-30K without anymore knowledge than paying attention to the VSE forum.  Syed is a good one to acquire about the RORF, but keep in mind that he is representing sellers for specific VOIs.
Note : I bought our OFD from Syed.

On the other discussion - one should buy resale 1st if ever planning to purchase from VSE (regardless of justification) IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anne&Jim

DavidnRobin said:


> Knowing this is an VSE ROFR thread... I would guesstimate the OFD ROFR is $28-30K without anymore knowledge than paying attention to the VSE forum.  Syed is a good one to acquire about the RORF, but keep in mind that he is representing sellers for specific VOIs.
> Note : I bought our OFD from Syed.
> 
> On the other discussion - one should buy resale 1st if ever planning to purchase from VSE (regardless of justification) IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We just passed ROFR at WKORVN OF including 2018 MF for $20K.  We used Syed as our broker and are very excited!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

Anne&Jim said:


> We just passed ROFR at WKORVN OF including 2018 MF for $20K.  We used Syed as our broker and are very excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great buy!


----------



## taterhed

Anne&Jim said:


> We just passed ROFR at WKORVN OF including 2018 MF for $20K.  We used Syed as our broker and are very excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If mine fails....I'll give this a shot!
Is that 176 on the SO's?


----------



## PamMo

taterhed said:


> Is that 176 on the SO's?



Yes, Rob. All the 2BR OF units at WKORV and WKORVN are now worth 176,700 StarOptions.


----------



## taterhed

PamMo said:


> Yes, Rob. All the 2BR OF units at WKORV and WKORVN are now worth 176,700 StarOptions.


Thanks.  I thought so.
Really good deal there I think.


----------



## Anne&Jim

taterhed said:


> Thanks.  I thought so.
> Really good deal there I think.



I forgot to mention it included the closing costs as well — we thought including everything in one number would make it more likely to pass ROFR.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

Mind if I ask?  actual contract price?   WKORVN  Ocean Front 2br annual, correct?


----------



## Anne&Jim

taterhed said:


> Mind if I ask?  actual contract price?   WKORVN  Ocean Front 2br annual, correct?



$18,950 plus $1050 in closing costs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anne&Jim

Anne&Jim said:


> $18,950 plus $1050 in closing costs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, WKORV/N 2 BR Ocean Front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

Thanks very much for the Intel.  I luv Tug.  

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Theodore Borromeo

WKORV 2bd OFD CORNER unit weeks 1-50.
Vistana waived its ROFR at $20k excluding closing costs.


----------



## PamMo

Theodore Borromeo said:


> WKORV 2bd OFD CORNER unit weeks 1-50.
> Vistana waived its ROFR at $20k excluding closing costs.




 Wow!!! Thanks for posting, guys. These are unbelievably good prices! I'd love to get a WKORV OFC at these prices!


----------



## jordathyspg

Wow I thought those OFD were getting RODR’d at much higher than $20k. Great deal!


----------



## taterhed

Knock on wood....my OFD just passed ROFR at a similar price.  Waiting for the contract to close and I'll post the results.
Don't want to Jinx it.  Wouldn't count on any OFC's passing at these prices, but if you see one....snatch it up quick!

Notice the WKORVN above at ridiculous low price as well.  Also, an Ebay listing just closed at 14k for WKORVN OF. Wonder if that'll get passed too!


----------



## Robotpedlr

Are these $18-20k Ocean Front units at the WESTIN KĀ‘ANAPALI OCEAN RESORT VILLAS NORTH, Annual or EOY options?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Congrats @Anne&Jim. That's an incredible deal for a annual OF. 

My tea leaves read that ROFR is low now because this is pre-merger and Vistana trying to boost profitability and reduce inventory for the sale. They already have a lot of inventory with Nanea etc. and don't want to add more until after the merger.

Recent MVC ROFR threads indicate that Marriott has an ROFR war chest and has been activity buying back properties. Bottom line: low ROFRs may not last.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

taterhed said:


> Also, an Ebay listing just closed at 14k for WKORVN OF. Wonder if that'll get passed too!



I believe that is an "OV" not "OF" correct?

I am seeing quite a few Westin Kaanapali Ebay listings lately by "Timesharefriend."  Is this a reputable seller?


----------



## taterhed

CalGalTraveler said:


> I believe that is an "OV" not "OF" correct?
> 
> I am seeing quite a few Westin Kaanapali Ebay listings lately by "Timesharefriend."  Is this a reputable seller?



That seller is "Time-to-share Realty"  Melissa and Mel.

I purchased my WKORV OFD from them as did another Tugger (look at the ROFR page).
My experience with Melissa was nothing short of Exceptional.

Again, a fantastic seller. My highest rating.

Yes, it was an OV, not OF.  Good price (best offer) but not that amazing. I hope to hear if it passes....I'll give feedback if Mel will tell me.....


----------



## Theodore Borromeo

Robotpedlr said:


> Are these $18-20k Ocean Front units at the WESTIN KĀ‘ANAPALI OCEAN RESORT VILLAS NORTH, Annual or EOY options?



Mine was annual


----------



## Theodore Borromeo

Theodore Borromeo said:


> Mine was annual


Sorry, not north, but south


----------



## taterhed

My purchase (now complete) was for:
Westin Kaanapali, SOUTH, Annual, Ocean Front Deluxe.

So, WKORV, Annual, OFD.   $21k.

Yup, a steal.
I suspect the two sales may have been 'related' as in an ownership that had two weeks....
I can't confirm this.

Maiden and married names on the deed...if you know what I mean.

Good luck finding another....just remember:  if you don't bid/offer, you can't win.


----------



## Mulege

What is the average sales commission brokers charge for resales?


----------



## celica7101

Bobw said:


> What is the average sales commission brokers charge for resales?



My understanding is that it’s ~15% or so split 50-50


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

I've seen it listed typically is 10% of the sales price with a minimum commission charged. I also think many of the minimum commission's run in the 1000 to $1, 500 range.  This is been in my experience with several Marriott and Westin purchases  And I sale

Tater on my Note8 tapatalk


----------



## celica7101

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - WKORVN*

Vistana waived ROFR on WKORV/N Oceanfront Annual /  $24,000 (8/10)


----------



## taterhed

celica7101 said:


> *Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - WKORVN*
> 
> Vistana waived ROFR on WKORV/N Oceanfront Annual /  $24,000 (8/10)



Nice.  I know you were looking for one, congrats.  If you're there in Jan or Feb of 2020, let's have a cocktail!


----------



## md8287

Vistana exercised ROFR on WKORV OV Annual for $10,000


----------



## taterhed

Great price...I'm guessing that would have taken $12-13k to pass minimum....

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## celica7101

md8287 said:


> Vistana exercised ROFR on WKORV OV Annual for $10,000



"Exercising ROFR" is always a weird phrase to me.  It was in my ROFR waiver letter, but "exercising" to me suggests that they are stepping in as buyer, not electing to skip the purchase.


----------



## md8287

celica7101 said:


> "Exercising ROFR" is always a weird phrase to me.  It was in my ROFR waiver letter, but "exercising" to me suggests that they are stepping in as buyer, not electing to skip the purchase.


When I said Vistana “exercised” their ROFR at $10,000 I mean they stepped in as buyer on that deal. The took the deal, the seller got fully paid but the buyer got simply a refund of their deposit.


----------



## md8287

taterhed said:


> Great price...I'm guessing that would have taken $12-13k to pass minimum....
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


That is what I am thinking too. Next time i’ll try to pay at the low end of your guess.


----------



## tborr123

Is there rhyme or reason on when Vistana will exercise their ROFR, especially as between a WKORV OFC unit and an OV unit?


----------



## dioxide45

Okay, it has finally arrived. I have added Vistana to the ROFR.net database. For now, I have only added the properties where Vistana has right of first refusal;

Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North
Westin Nanea
Westin Mission Hills Resort & Villas

If when attempting to add an entry, you are unable to do so because the Resort/Season/Unit Type combination is not present please let me know and I can add it to the database.

www.rofr.net


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

tborr123 said:


> Is there rhyme or reason on when Vistana will exercise their ROFR, especially as between a WKORV OFC unit and an OV unit?



I think that is the idea of this thread, to try and establish if there is rhyme or reason so buyers and sellers can go into transactions knowing what they might be up against.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks @dioxide45. Just added the first entry for Vistana WKORVN EOY OF. Passed ROFR for $12,000 in Dec 2017.


----------



## FamilyEsq

Vistana waived their ROFR on a WKORV Ocean View EOY Even at 7000.00.  This is my first timeshare purchase.  My family and I are very excited.


----------



## Grandma2016

Last year purchased week 52 OF WKORVN 30k and week 52 OV South 30k.


----------



## FamilyEsq

Vistana exercised ROFR on WKORVN Ocean Front EOYE at $8000.00.  I was so looking forward to getting this.  Oh well, I will keep looking.


----------



## taterhed

FamilyEsq said:


> Vistana exercised ROFR on WKORVN Ocean Front EOYE at $8000.00.  I was so looking forward to getting this.  Oh well, I will keep looking.



Yeah, as we chatted; I think that one was about $2-3k minimum too low to pass....good try though.


----------



## dsmrp

Just curious, does the number of Westin Hawaii units for sale seem higher than usual now?
Perhaps the merger is affecting more owners to want to sell?
Because they think they can later get Maui Kaanapali stays with DC points??
Or think Marriott will raise MFs?
Or don't like Marriott?
Or <name your reason here>?

I'm not looking to buy Hawaii...just interested in patterns and trends


----------



## CalGalTraveler

My SWAGs:

1) Seasonality: I have noticed that more units come available after summer is over. Most likely after owners have used one last time, and MF for 2019 are due soon.  Sept. is a good time to unload.

2) It is has been just over 10 years since WKORV/N were built. Many 10 year developer loans have now been paid off so owners are free to sell.  Perhaps owners are tired of high MF burden, or would like to do something else and decide to sell because the economy is good making now a good time to exit because they could be "stuck" for a few years during the next downturn.


----------



## mauitraveler

Dear all Tuggers,
Sorry in advance for any confusion, if you are looking at rofr.net's info about WKORV OV.  I inadvertently entered the incorrect year (11/30/2018!).  I've asked dioxide45 to remove that addition, if possible.  In the meantime, I entered the correct year as another entry.  Again, sorry for "auto-pilot" entry of the wrong year!  CJ


----------



## FamilyEsq

Westin has waived ROFR on WKORVN Ocean Front EOYE at $9000.00. We structured the transaction to add the 2019 maintenance fees to the purchase price for a total offer of $10,477 with the Seller paying 2019 maintenance fees.

This is my second purchase with SMTN.  The first purchase was WKORV OV EOYE for $7000.00. I have a great broker named Zach who has put in offers that were 25 to 50% of the listing price.

My family and I cannot wait to start vacationing in Maui.  Thank you all (especially Taterhed) for all of your help and advice.


----------



## Maui_ed

FamilyEsq said:


> Westin has waived ROFR on WKORVN Ocean Front EOYE at $9000.00. We structured the transaction to add the 2019 maintenance fees to the purchase price for a total offer of $10,477 with the Seller paying 2019 maintenance fees.
> 
> This is my second purchase with SMTN.  The first purchase was WKORV OV EOYE for $7000.00. I have a great broker named Zach who has put in offers that were 25 to 50% of the listing price.
> 
> My family and I cannot wait to start vacationing in Maui.  Thank you all (especially Taterhed) for all of your help and advice.


Congratulations.  Maui is magical.  Enjoy your travels!


----------



## taterhed

FamilyEsq said:


> Westin has waived ROFR on WKORVN Ocean Front EOYE at $9000.00. We structured the transaction to add the 2019 maintenance fees to the purchase price for a total offer of $10,477 with the Seller paying 2019 maintenance fees.
> 
> This is my second purchase with SMTN.  The first purchase was WKORV OV EOYE for $7000.00. I have a great broker named Zach who has put in offers that were 25 to 50% of the listing price.
> 
> My family and I cannot wait to start vacationing in Maui.  Thank you all (especially Taterhed) for all of your help and advice.




Thank you for the kind word and congrats.  I look forward to having a chat/drink at WKORV/N some year!!  If not, then I hope you have many years of enjoyment with family and friends!
cheers.


----------



## DavidnRobin

FamilyEsq said:


> Westin has waived ROFR on WKORVN Ocean Front EOYE at $9000.00. We structured the transaction to add the 2019 maintenance fees to the purchase price for a total offer of $10,477 with the Seller paying 2019 maintenance fees.
> 
> This is my second purchase with SMTN.  The first purchase was WKORV OV EOYE for $7000.00. I have a great broker named Zach who has put in offers that were 25 to 50% of the listing price.
> 
> My family and I cannot wait to start vacationing in Maui.  Thank you all (especially Taterhed) for all of your help and advice.



Congrats.  I got involved with TUG (2005) that led to our recession of WKORVN OF for... 
$75,000 !!!
Yikes!  Think of all those poor folks that never researched, or were too late for the recession period.
We have certainly met many families that have regrets - especially last Sept with the WKORVN pool closure.


----------



## canesfan

Westin exercised ROFR for WKORV/N OV  Annual for $9,800. 
It was a family member that is looking to buy.  The search continues!


----------



## grab

canesfan said:


> Westin exercised ROFR for WKORV/N OV  Annual for $9,800.
> It was a family member that is looking to buy.  The search continues!


BRs?


----------



## canesfan

grab said:


> BRs?



2br


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

grab said:


> BRs?



All of WKORVN are 2Bd Lockoffs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Hi All -
This is the ROFR thread.

however - bad deal.  
you can get an annual OF resale for less than $33K and non-OF for a lot less.

Hi @DeniseM - HNY - perhaps we can have an “Is this a Bad Deal?” thread? 
Where the auto-response is:
Yes! Rescind!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

Per Dave's suggestion, I moved the off-topic posts to a new thread - please only post *Right of First Refusal* topics in this thread. 

*ROFR is when you buy resale, and the sale has to be presented to Vistana first, in case they want to buy it.


----------



## boisebruin

Just cleared ROFR on a 2br OF annual WKORV-N unit for $21K


----------



## DavidnRobin

boisebruin said:


> Just cleared ROFR on a 2br OF annual WKORV-N unit for $21K



WKORVN OF villas were original sold by SVO (VSE) for $68K-74K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boisebruin

Yes, so glad I found TUG!  Syed was our broker.


----------



## easy

We Just cleared ROFR Westin Kaanapali South Ocean View 2brm Annual for 16,500 with buyer to split closing costs


----------



## Moparman42

I just heard that I passed ROFR on a WKORV OEYE for a 1 bedroom ocean view for 4000.00!   I really didn't think it would pass.


----------



## rickandcindy23

boisebruin said:


> Yes, so glad I found TUG!  Syed was our broker.


Wow!  I would be so tempted at that price point.  I should have seen this earlier because I talked to someone who went to a Marriott presentation and was completely lied to by the salesperson.  (Fees of $1,300 for an annual 2 bed, yeah, I don't think so.)


----------



## Travispete1234

Just closed on a 2BR WKORVN OFront 2BR for $17k  Smoking deal.


----------



## FamilyEsq

Congratulations!!!  That is a great deal.  Did you find out this listing on redweek?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Congrats @Travispete1234 and @Moparman42  Great deals. Has it passed ROFR?  If so, please add your datapoint to ROFR.net


----------



## Moparman42

Moparman42 said:


> I just heard that I passed ROFR on a WKORV OEYE for a 1 bedroom ocean view for 4000.00!   I really didn't think it would pass.




I went through Syed.  He was surprised it passed as well.  looks like it's time to get in before Mariott takes over.


----------



## controller1

Travispete1234 said:


> Just closed on a 2BR WKORVN OFront 2BR for $17k  Smoking deal.



Annual or EOY?


----------



## rickandcindy23

I am just so jealous.  I would only want oceanfront at Westin.  The mandatory options would be so important to me.  I would love to use the system in that way.


----------



## vacationtime1

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am just so jealous.  I would only want oceanfront at Westin.  *The mandatory options would be so important to me*.  I would love to use the system in that way.



When you own oceanfront at WKORV/N, you don't really care about its mandatory status or its StarOptions.  The most cost/effective usage is to use the unit, not to exchange it (with its high MF's) via StarOptions or Interval.  But I know you know that.


----------



## DavidnRobin

vacationtime1 said:


> When you own oceanfront at WKORV/N, you don't really care about its mandatory status or its StarOptions.  The most cost/effective usage is to use the unit, not to exchange it (with its high MF's) via StarOptions or Interval.  But I know you know that.



Or rent out...

I rent our WKORV OFD studio side (helps recoup some of the ginormous MFs), and use the 1Bd side.
Works great.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

DavidnRobin said:


> Or rent out...
> 
> I rent our WKORV OFD studio side (helps recoup some of the ginormous MFs), and use the 1Bd side.
> Works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So wise!  I do know about the Mandatory Options being expensive with the Maui resorts, BUT, I do know for reselling someday, that would be much more valuable.  So you could maybe make some money by buying now, using for the years you want, and maybe resell for more than you paid.  It's a good plan.  But it's not going to be mine, I don't think.  I just love Westin North.  I love the amenities.  I love the everything about it.


----------



## Ken555

rickandcindy23 said:


> So wise!  I do know about the Mandatory Options being expensive with the Maui resorts, BUT, I do know for reselling someday, that would be much more valuable.  So you could maybe make some money by buying now, using for the years you want, and maybe resell for more than you paid.  It's a good plan.  But it's not going to be mine, I don't think.  I just love Westin North.  I love the amenities.  I love the everything about it.



Resell for more than you paid? I want what you’re drinking... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

Ken555 said:


> Resell for more than you paid? I want what you’re drinking...



He did say “maybe.” If you buy resale to begin with, I’d agree that “maybe” it’s possible. Depending on the demand for the place when you sell.


----------



## Ken555

okwiater said:


> He did say “maybe.” If you buy resale to begin with, I’d agree that “maybe” it’s possible. Depending on the demand for the place when you sell.



I saw that, and my response is still valid. I think maybe I’ll win the lottery this weekend, too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JCCA

Travispete1234 said:


> Just closed on a 2BR WKORVN OFront 2BR for $17k  Smoking deal.



Nice! Congrats! What avenue did you use to find the deal? I'm looking myself.


----------



## Travispete1234

controller1 said:


> Annual or EOY?


Annual.


----------



## pchung6

Travispete1234 said:


> Just closed on a 2BR WKORVN OFront 2BR for $17k  Smoking deal.



That’s an awesome deal. I hope I could get a deal like that. I was just received an offer for OV WKORVN for $15k alone. Almost pulled the trigger and decided to wait. I also tried few redweek sellers and found out one OV annual was just sold for $12.5k yesterday.


----------



## pchung6

Deleted


----------



## jabberwocky

We've just closed on a WKORV-N OF EOY unit and received the deed from the closing company today.  Price submitted for ROFR was $11k.  Not the absolute minimum but we're happy with the price as it was reasonable for exactly what we were wanting.


----------



## FamilyEsq

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Beastep

We just cleared the ROFR on a WKORV, island view EOY 2-bedroom unit (148,100 star options) for $5k. We already have an EOY unit, so now we have two weeks every odd year.


----------



## WahooWah

Travispete1234 said:


> Annual.



Unless you can provide the first page of your deed recorded in the State of Hawaii that shows the conveyance tax is $17.00, there is no way this is to be believed.  Sorry.


----------



## Mushed

Just got word our purchase is finalized - first TS for us!  We lost a HBH platinum to ROFR a few years ago. 

WKORV EOY, OV, 2BR $6500.  Probably could have gone lower, but we’re happy!  We like it there and will definitely go back again and again.


----------



## boisebruin

WKORV-N 2 bedroom Island View annual unit.

Vistana just exercise ROFR on this unit for $11K.  Surprised they would go that high.


----------



## teddyo333

Just closed on a 1BR WKORV OV Annual for $7900. We were initially looking for a 2BR OV @ WKORV or WKORVN but do not need the extra bedroom since the majority of the time it's just me and my wife. This will allow us to go to Maui twice a year during the prime season and off-season (Using SO from VV).


----------



## Henry M.

A 2BR is nice, even for a couple, because the maintenance fees are not much more than for a 1BR, yet you can split the 1BR and the studio to stay two weeks, or take two separate trips. I do like the dedicated 1BR units, though. They are just a little bigger than the 1BR side of a 2BR unit, and you get the entry foyer all to yourself for extra storage.


----------



## DavidnRobin

The original selling price for WKORVN IV was ~$48,000 by SVO.  In case anyone was curious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

DavidnRobin said:


> The original selling price for WKORVN IV was ~$48,000 by SVO.  In case anyone was curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not that it's much consolation given the resale prices but I think we paid $43,500 for ours . I console myself with the thought that we at least got the Explorer package paid for and a large number of SPG points included in that 'deal'.


----------



## echino

WKORV 1br OV annual failed at $6,000.


----------



## mauitraveler

echino said:


> WKORV 1br OV annual failed at $6,000.


If you have a chance, will you post this on ROFR.net?  Thanks and good luck with your next try!  CJ


----------



## PDX Wolverine

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------WKORV 1 BRM OV Annual $7,900 passed ROFR.


----------



## dnmasters

Just informed that Starwood/Vistana, now Marriott exercised ROFR on Gold Season 2bdrm WKV (81,000 SO) @ $501.00.


----------



## echino

There is NO ROFR on WKV!


----------



## CPNY

dnmast1 said:


> Just informed that Starwood/Vistana, now Marriott exercised ROFR on Gold Season 2bdrm WKV (81,000 SO) @ $501.00.


Maybe there is something I am not seeing. The 2 bedroom at WKV gold season is worth 81K Star Options. But the maint fee is 1,500 if not higher. That isn’t a great MF-SO ratio. Is that desirable? Even though there is no WKV Or something was changed, maybe they took it back for inventory needs? Wondering how they exercised ROFR when technically there is none.


----------



## SteelerGal

CPNY said:


> Maybe there is something I am not seeing. The 2 bedroom at WKV gold season is worth 81K Star Options. But the maint fee is 1,500 if not higher. That isn’t a great MF-SO ratio. Is that desirable? Even though there is no WKV Or something was changed, maybe they took it back for inventory needs? Wondering how they exercised ROFR when technically there is none.


It’s the area.  To the unaware, Gold Plus is not a bad time.  Yes, it’s hotter than Jan-May however Scottsdale always has something going on.


----------



## DavidnRobin

CPNY said:


> Maybe there is something I am not seeing. The 2 bedroom at WKV gold season is worth 81K Star Options. But the maint fee is 1,500 if not higher. That isn’t a great MF-SO ratio. Is that desirable? Even though there is no WKV Or something was changed, maybe they took it back for inventory needs? Wondering how they exercised ROFR when technically there is none.



As discussed in another thread.  The WKV CCRs have no text for a ROFR.
None. Zip.
It is clearly stated in the WKORV CFRs (Sec 9.3). 

If someone cares an ROFR has been used by VSE for WKV- they should challenge this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

DavidnRobin said:


> As discussed in another thread.  The WKV CCRs have no text for a ROFR.
> None. Zip.
> It is clearly stated in the WKORV CFRs (Sec 9.3).
> 
> If someone cares an ROFR has been used by VSE for WKV- they should challenge this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, so how did this buyer lose their purchase? Something doesn’t seem right


----------



## DavidnRobin

*IMPORTANT NOTE:
The WKV CCRs being discussed by me are actually SDO CCRs.

I do not own SDO, but when I went to governing documents for the WKV on the VSE Dashboard - it is the SDO CCRs that apparently is listed (and downloaded).  I just saw this when I saw the villa layouts.*


----------



## vacationtime1

We had this same discussion -- a claim of ROFR at Kierland -- two months ago:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-kierland-rofr.292746/#post-2307813

In each case, was the ROFR claim an escrow agent error or something Vistana/Marriott is now adding after the fact?


----------



## hohau

WKORV-N 2br OF EOYO 2021 passed at $8,100. Good thing I was sitting down when I got the news.
 Someone else grabbed the other EOYE same price but not sure if it passed.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FamilyEsq

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mauitraveler

hohau said:


> WKORV-N 2br OF EOYO 2021 passed at $8,100. Good thing I was sitting down when I got the news.
> Someone else grabbed the other EOYE same price but not sure if it passed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and enjoy your new ownership!  If you get a chance, please post your information at ROFR.net?  Thanks and enjoy!!  CJ


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@hohau That's a terrific price. I am surprised it passed ROFR considering WKV is now undergoing scrutiny. Where did you find this listing?


----------



## hohau

CalGalTraveler said:


> @hohau That's a terrific price. I am surprised it passed ROFR considering WKV is now undergoing scrutiny. Where did you find this listing?



We found it on Redweek.  It was listed and sold by Redweek as well.  For whatever reason, we're extremely lucky to get it at that price.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I contacted VSN/VSE about the incorrect CCRs for WKV on the Vistana Dashboard, and asked the question about the reported ROFR for WKV.

I got an immediate reply that it would be looked into, and they would get back to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo

Hohau, that's a great price! Congratulations!


----------



## Sicksir

Using my TS for the first time right now at WKORV. Thanks to the insights at TUGBBS, bought it last year and it got through ROFR @ $12.8k for an annual 2 BR OV. Very happy to come back here this year as an owner


----------



## jabberwocky

hohau said:


> We found it on Redweek.  It was listed and sold by Redweek as well.  For whatever reason, we're extremely lucky to get it at that price.



So you're the one who beat me to it


----------



## WahooWah

Some of these waivers are difficult to believe.  A 2BR Island View annual at WKORV North was bought back for $14,000 on July 24, 2019.  I think the data in this thread and ROFR.net should be taken with a massive grain of salt.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> I contacted VSN/VSE about the incorrect CCRs for WKV on the Vistana Dashboard, and asked the question about the reported ROFR for WKV.
> 
> I got an immediate reply that it would be looked into, and they would get back to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Response from VSE/VSN:
Correct WKV Governance Docs (CCRs) are now uploaded to WKV Association site on Vistana Dashboard. They thanked me for pointing out the error.

AND...
NO ROFR FOR WKV!!!


----------



## Fredm

Hey gang! It has been awhile.

Most recent ROFR results:
Buyer pays closing in all.
Re: m/f's, person who plays, pays.

WKORV OV 2bd Annual  12k failed.
WKORV OV 2bd Annual  14k waived.
WKORV/N IV Annual 8.5k failed.
WPORV Annual  6k waived.
WPORV Annual  3k failed.


----------



## gdrj

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - WKORVN   Passed ROFR*

7/18/2019  2 BR Annual Oceanview  $15,000  They waived on ROFR and we have since closed on it.  Just waiting to have Vistana slow walk their part


----------



## mauitraveler

gdrj said:


> *Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - WKORVN   Passed ROFR*
> 
> 7/18/2019  2 BR Annual Oceanview  $15,000  They waived on ROFR and we have since closed on it.  Just waiting to have Vistana slow walk their part


Congratulations!  If you have a chance, can you post this info on ROFR.net?  Thanks and enjoy your new ownership!!  CJ


----------



## gdrj

mauitraveler said:


> Congratulations!  If you have a chance, can you post this info on ROFR.net?  Thanks and enjoy your new ownership!!  CJ


Done!


----------



## mauitraveler

gdrj said:


> Done!


Thanks and hope you enjoy Maui as much as we do!  CJ


----------



## GabrielSmith

Just received notice that the WKRV waived their ROFR. (I added it to ROFR.net) My wife and I purchased a 2BR EOYO starting 2021 for $3,000 at the end of July. Excited as we are first time ts buyers. TUG has been extremely informative, very thankful for all the post and forums available. We purchased through (selmytimesharenow) Ryan found us a great deal!  Now trying to find a EOYE for my sister.


----------



## dioxide45

Based on the contact information in the transfer form, it looks like all ROFR requests are now going through Marriott.
https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazo...nts/hoa/documents/Title_Packet_for_Owners.pdf


----------



## Theiggy

GabrielSmith said:


> Just received notice that the WKRV waived their ROFR. (I added it to ROFR.net) My wife and I purchased a 2BR EOYO starting 2021 for $3,000 at the end of July. Excited as we are first time ts buyers. TUG has been extremely informative, very thankful for all the post and forums available. We purchased through (selmytimesharenow) Ryan found us a great deal!  Now trying to find a EOYE for my sister.



Congrats on your purchase. Just curious how much closing was on that? SMTN is usually pricey! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phofusion

Has anyone recently pass ROFR on a 2BDRM annual OV contract? If so would you kindly share the price. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Have you checked ROFR.net?


----------



## JudyS

Has ROFR been exercised on any Sheraton Flex contracts lately?  (Or, for that matter, ever?)


----------



## jabberwocky

JudyS said:


> Has ROFR been exercised on any Sheraton Flex contracts lately?  (Or, for that matter, ever?)


I’ve heard rumours in a couple of cases but nothing confirmed to my knowledge.


----------



## phofusion

Have checked Rofr.net but nothing for 2020 listed as passed for a 2bdrm OV annual contract. Ive spoken to a few resell agents and have been told by the Vistana/Marriott sales ppl that Marriott is becoming increasingly aggressive on exercising ROFR for WKORV/N. I take all that info with a grain of salt but funny enough the sales inventory manager (closer) showed me a couple emails where Marriott has exercised ROFR on a couple contracts hes tried to purchase recently, found this interesting. So wanted to check if anyone had passed rofr on an OV 2bdrm 148,100 contract for WKORV/N for under $16k recently (was told anything under would be bought back). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

My cousin has been trying to purchase an annual at WKORVN for a year and hasn’t been able to pass ROFR. If you look at ROFR.net most reported are EOY. I believe Vistana is being aggressive with ROFR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JosephFromTheNorth

Has anyone had a ROFR lately at Lagunamar lately? Nothing recorded in rofr.net. I saw a 1BR yearly Paltinum season for $4,000. So wondering if the price is right and if will pass ROFR.


----------



## dlpearson

Westin Kaanapali North ocean front (not ocean view) 2 bedroom, every other odd year passed ROFR at $8,750 (ROFR passed mid-February, before corona really blew up, so I don't think corona had anything to do with it).  I just didn't want to say anything until I had the final paperwork in hand, just in case something went south with the closing.


----------



## phofusion

Congrats on passing ROFR, thats a great price/purchase. If you dont mind sharing, did you cover all the closing costs or split closing? If so how much was it on your end. I’ve been told that closing costs are factoring into the total deal when Marriott decides on ROFR. Asking for research and am super curious. Thanks and enjoy that timeshare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroflygirl

Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas (South) 1 bedroom Ocean View annual passed ROFR at $6,223.58.  Seller paid closing cost.  ROFR waived in 5 days.  Deed was registered with Marriott 40 days after submittal.  Hawaii escrow & title insurance through Old Republic was $915.00.  Reimbursed seller for 2020 maintenance fees for 2020 first use.  The entire process from start to finish took 18 weeks.


----------



## dioxide45

aeroflygirl said:


> Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas (South) 1 bedroom Ocean View annual passed ROFR at $6,223.58.  Seller paid closing cost.  ROFR waived in 5 days.  Deed was registered with Marriott 40 days after submittal.  Hawaii escrow & title insurance through Old Republic was $915.00.  Reimbursed seller for 2020 maintenance fees for 2020 first use.  The entire process from start to finish took 18 weeks.


Please be sure to add it to www.ROFR.net.


----------



## aeroflygirl

dioxide45 said:


> Please be sure to add it to www.ROFR.net.


I just added it to ROFR.net.


----------



## LobsterHunter

I have not seen any Westin Flex data points, but Marriott exercised their ROFR on a 148,100 Westin Flex package and bought it.  Resale price was $10,000 w/buyer paying closing costs.


----------



## iowaguy09

LobsterHunter said:


> I have not seen any Westin Flex data points, but Marriott exercised their ROFR on a 148,100 Westin Flex package and bought it.  Resale price was $10,000 w/buyer paying closing costs.


And developer list for 148,100 Westin Flex was offered to us at owner update on 4/1/21 for $63,534.


----------



## GabrielSmith

Theiggy said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Just curious how much closing was on that? SMTN is usually pricey!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@*Theiggy*
Closing costs using SMTN was around $1200 but there was a $599 "credit" if we closed within a certain amount of time. Total out the door with closing costs was like $3600.


----------



## TAT

Westin Kaanapali Resort Ocean Villas WKORV (south) 2 bedroom, ocean view, annual, 148100 options. $13,000 plus $550 in closing costs passed ROFR in 5 days after submit. Adding to ROFR.net


----------



## phofusion

TAT said:


> Westin Kaanapali Resort Ocean Villas WKORV (south) 2 bedroom, ocean view, annual, 148100 options. $13,000 plus $550 in closing costs passed ROFR in 5 days after submit. Adding to ROFR.net



Congrats!!! Thats an awesome price, almost unbelievable, way lower then I thought was possible right now. Ive been speaking recently to Syed at Advantage Vacations (bought a couple from him in the past) about prices/recent Marriott exercised ROFRs as we are looking to add to our Maui contracts and I remember him telling me they exercised ROFR on an OV unit in the South he was brokering at $17k + closing. Yours passing at $13k + $550 closing is the lowest ive heard of since Covid started. If possible can you share where you purchased from, Redweek or broker? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJPLO

WKORVN $8000 plus closing passed (Julyish?) EOY OV 148,100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echino

296,200 Westin Flex failed ROFR at $1,700.


----------



## dioxide45

echino said:


> 296,200 Westin Flex failed ROFR at $1,700.


We haven't seen any new inventory being conveyed to the Westin Flex trust, so not surprised they would take this back to be able to flip it for big bucks. I suspect they aren't adding any new inventory in anticipation of whatever might be coming down the pike for a combined program with Marriott.


----------



## LobsterHunter

echino said:


> 296,200 Westin Flex failed ROFR at $1,700.


Since Marriott exercised their ROFR on the sale of my 148,100 Westin Flex at $10,000, that does not surprise me at all.


----------



## Venter

They also exercised on 56 300 Westin Flex points I tried to buy. Won the bid on Ebay for $305.


----------



## LahainaMoon

Westin waived ROFR last week at $15,000 for WKORV-N EOYE Oceanfront.  I realize that seems high, but Syed advised us that Westin has been exercising ROFR for higher than usual amounts lately.  Seller split the costs and was current on maintenance.


----------



## Ulrichdl

2/16/22 Westin Aventuras 81,000 options failed ROFR at $499


----------



## tklement

2/19/22 Westin KOR Ocean Front Center passed at $37K


----------



## phofusion

tklement said:


> 2/19/22 Westin KOR Ocean Front Center passed at $37K



Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venter

112 000 Annual Westin Flex passed ROFR. 
Payed $2750.  Seller pays all other costs and buyer gets use of 109 800 Homeoptions in 2022.


----------



## Disneypoor

WKORV 2 Bedroom Lockoff Island View Biannual Odd.  $6900 passed ROFR.  New to this--would love feedback good or bad.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Disneypoor said:


> WKORV 2 Bedroom Lockoff Island View Biannual Odd. $6900 passed ROFR. New to this--would love feedback good or bad.



I would say reasonable if that is what you were looking for. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneohana

67100 Sheraton Flex $0 w/ 2022 usage


----------



## Mauiwmn

WKORV OF Center passed ROFR for $39,000.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Mauiwmn said:


> WKORV OF Center passed ROFR for $39,000.


I should have posted my own.  I know you had one for sale.  Mine were $39K, passed in just a few days.  Bought two oceanfront center 2 bed lockoff units.  Bought from Syed at advantagevacation.com 

It's nice to have a bit of money to buy what I want and pay outright for it.  The reservations the current owner had for next year were exactly what we needed X 2 to complete our five-week stay. 

Hono Koa fees have gotten out of control for the oceanfront units.  The management company truly sucks and people are not paying.  That is my guess.  Fees are about $2,350 for a 2 bed unit in the oceanfront view.  The other views are not that expensive.  It's oceanfront, larger units, that cost that much.  We love the view, and an oceanfront hotel room is about that much.


----------



## armrecsys

Hi can someone tell me if they have purchased or know about the Westin in princeville ocean resort villas .?
what is a good price, are still doing ROFR.
thanks


----------



## PamMo

Syed (Advantage Vacations) is known here on TUG to be pretty good at pricing. He has an annual 2BR listed for $8,500. https://advantagevacation.com/westin-princeville-ocean-resort-villas-for-sale-and-resale/

I have nothing to do with the listing, just giving a price reference for @armrecsys


----------



## MOXJO7282

rickandcindy23 said:


> I should have posted my own.  I know you had one for sale.  Mine were $39K, passed in just a few days.  Bought two oceanfront center 2 bed lockoff units.  Bought from Syed at advantagevacation.com
> 
> It's nice to have a bit of money to buy what I want and pay outright for it.  The reservations the current owner had for next year were exactly what we needed X 2 to complete our five-week stay.
> 
> Hono Koa fees have gotten out of control for the oceanfront units.  The management company truly sucks and people are not paying.  That is my guess.  Fees are about $2,350 for a 2 bed unit in the oceanfront view.  The other views are not that expensive.  It's oceanfront, larger units, that cost that much.  We love the view, and an oceanfront hotel room is about that much.


Why is not Hono Koa a more popular resort? It is well located and $2350 for 2BD OF is very cheap. Is Hono Koa OF those units with the massive balconies, bigger than any other I've seen at Marriott or Westin? What is not to like? What am i missing?


----------



## dioxide45

MOXJO7282 said:


> Why is not Hono Koa a more popular resort?


No air conditioning?


----------



## MOXJO7282

dioxide45 said:


> No air conditioning?


Wow I thought you might be joking so I checked and sure enough it doesn't have AC.  I guess that does make it less desirable as I know I couldn't rent a place without AC. The location is great. I also see no laundry in units.


----------



## rickandcindy23

MOXJO7282 said:


> Wow I thought you might be joking so I checked and sure enough it doesn't have AC.  I guess that does make it less desirable as I know I couldn't rent a place without AC. The location is great. I also see no laundry in units.


Oceanfront units are nearly impossible to find.  I am trying to buy more.  We only go during whale season.  But AC is not necessary until about July-September.  It gets very hot on Maui during that time of year.  The units are angled to catch the trade winds.  I am a person who keeps the AC at home on 72 degrees and am comfortable with that breeze at Hono Koa.  And at night we keep the two sliding doors open and listen to the ocean.  A trip in August three years ago was a clue to me that I am no longer interested in summer at Hono Koa.  

Still a bargain for oceanfront 2 bedroom with a great kitchen and 40 feet to the water.  

But I can rent the studio at our Westin Ka'anapali oceanfront unit for the MF's and stay free in the large side of the one bedroom.  

There are washer/dryers in all of the Hono Koa units.  There are even crock pots and many more dishes and cookware and bowls for storing food, etc., than any Marriott or Westin kitchen.

Hono Koa is due for a major remodel.  We are looking forward to that. Soleil is currently in the planning stages.  If only they would do a great update and add nicer sofa sleepers and better furniture overall, but that could all mean a special assessment.


----------



## MOXJO7282

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oceanfront units are nearly impossible to find.  I am trying to buy more.  We only go during whale season.  But AC is not necessary until about July-September.  It gets very hot on Maui during that time of year.  The units are angled to catch the trade winds.  I am a person who keeps the AC at home on 72 degrees and am comfortable with that breeze at Hono Koa.  And at night we keep the two sliding doors open and listen to the ocean.  A trip in August three years ago was a clue to me that I am no longer interested in summer at Hono Koa.
> 
> Still a bargain for oceanfront 2 bedroom with a great kitchen and 40 feet to the water.
> 
> But I can rent the studio at our Westin Ka'anapali oceanfront unit for the MF's and stay free in the large side of the one bedroom.
> 
> There are washer/dryers in all of the Hono Koa units.  There are even crock pots and many more dishes and cookware and bowls for storing food, etc., than any Marriott or Westin kitchen.
> 
> Hono Koa is due for a major remodel.  We are looking forward to that. Soleil is currently in the planning stages.  If only they would do a great update and add nicer sofa sleepers and better furniture overall, but that could all mean a special assessment.


Is Hono Koa the resort with the huge, wide balconies with glass walls? Those were the nicest balconies I've seen anywhere in Kaanapali but couldn't tell what resort they were part of. It wasn't the Westin Nanea so assumed it was the Hono Koa.


----------



## rickandcindy23

MOXJO7282 said:


> Is Hono Koa the resort with the huge, wide balconies with glass walls? Those were the nicest balconies I've seen anywhere in Kaanapali but couldn't tell what resort they were part of. It wasn't the Westin Nanea so assumed it was the Hono Koa.


We probably shouldn't be talking about Hono Koa on the Vistana ROFR thread, but Hono Koa is way north of Westin, about a mile north, and it's an ugly building, but the units are very nice, even before the updates.  We do have a wall of glass windows on our oceanfront units, but there are only four oceanfront units.  The rest are angled back from the ocean but still have good views for most of them.





Picture from our living room.  Five total sliding glass windows/ doors.


----------



## kozykritter

Probably best to share this type of resort information on a more general thread where everyone can see and benefit from it rather than buried in the ROFR thread where people are just looking for ROFR information.


----------



## rickandcindy23

kozykritter said:


> Probably best to share this type of resort information on a more general thread where everyone can see and benefit from it rather than buried in the ROFR thread where people are just looking for ROFR information.


Yes, as I said.


----------



## kozykritter

Right, as you said while you were doing it anyway


----------



## PamMo

*Annual WKORV 2BR oceanview just passed @ $19,000 *

Buyer paying all closing costs.


----------



## PamMo

*Annual WKORVN 2BR oceanfront just passed @ $32,500*

Buyer paying all closing costs.


----------



## dyi27308

EOYE WKORV 2 BR OV passed @ 10,000

May 6, 2022, Syed listed, Aug 29, 2022, closing check received.  Buyer paid all closing cost.


----------



## Red elephant

MOW gold season garden passes for $2000.


----------



## aeroflygirl

What is MOW?


----------



## dioxide45

aeroflygirl said:


> What is MOW?


OceanWatch


----------



## daviator

dioxide45 said:


> OceanWatch


Isn't this the Vistana board?


----------



## jabberwocky

daviator said:


> Isn't this the Vistana board?


Meh…Apparently some of us think we’re all one big happy Family now. Great things are Abound to happen!


----------



## Red elephant

jabberwocky said:


> Meh…Apparently some of us think we’re all one big happy Family now. Great things are Abound to happen!


My apologies new to these boards and was just trying to help put out information. Trying to keep track of which board I am on with Marriott being talked about on both sides so posted on the wrong thread. These place is not so friendly wow.


----------



## dioxide45

Red elephant said:


> My apologies new to these boards and was just trying to help put out information. Trying to keep track of which board I am on with Marriott being talked about on both sides so posted on the wrong thread. These place is not so friendly wow.


I don't think it has anything to do with being unfriendly, but rather wanting to keep the information in the places where it applies. TBH, even I didn't catch that it was posted in the Vistana thread.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Red elephant said:


> My apologies new to these boards and was just trying to help put out information. Trying to keep track of which board I am on with Marriott being talked about on both sides so posted on the wrong thread. These place is not so friendly wow.



Wow! They were clearly joking.

I did the same thing on villa views on Marriott Board. On Tapatalk, it is sometimes hard to tell which thread is which.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red elephant

DavidnRobin said:


> Wow! They were clearly joking.
> 
> I did the same thing on villa views on Marriott Board. On Tapatalk, it is sometimes hard to tell which thread is which.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember what is clear for you is not always clear for the other person on the receiving end.


----------



## MommaBear

WKORVN EOYO oceanfront, $14,200, passed


----------



## sponger76

*Sheraton Flex*

9/23/2022 - 51,700 HomeOptions passed ROFR.

The price was $1,450 (2.8 cents per point aka $0.028 pp).


----------

